
Top Voices by LinkedIn - brandonlipman
https://lists.linkedin.com/2015/top-voices
======
rw2
This is probably the most popular posts on LinkedIn instead of "Top voices"
per se. Tech blog posts are that that I value, like Ben Horowitz and Sam
Altman's are not even on there.

